
Guardrails Democracy. An Alarmingly Unpopular Opinion on Information Warfare - pentaxy
https://medium.com/@pentaxy/guardrails-democracy-an-alarmingly-unpopular-opinion-on-information-warfare-b99ca7f6aa28
======
ggm
I think the points in the piece have some merit but I see something wrong in
how it's said. Yes, you have to check HTML to remove bad tags on client side
no matter what, yes you need 2FA no matter what.

But surely this does not mean we shouldn't write robust systems which make
good actors do things like sign the products or compute checksums or whatever
helps signal intent from the source, modulo a trust framework

Or, that we have the conversation about pervasive anonymity online and what it
does. Or the roles of intermediate systems good and bad.

